# Was bored with my cooler



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice! Makes me want to do a project like that, too. How about a U Tube film of this with a voice over?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice job Greg, Now that looks really cool Bro!


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Nice! Makes me want to do a project like that, too. How about a U Tube film of this with a voice over?


Sorry Gary the U-Tube video probably won't happen cause I'm an old fart who's still technically challenged.

Cooler is a 150 qt. coleman from Walmart.

Wire base is two speaker stands (from a set of JBL studio monitors bought in 1970) that were taking up closet space. Wire tied together. Two 1 x 3 attached to wire base with Romax staples.

Cooler is glued to base with Silicone Adhesive caulk.

Shelves inside are 1 x 3 odorless hardwood (not cedar). I figured all the cedar boxes will take care of the cedar part. Free floating. Used Stainless steel deck screws to space them.

Heartfelt beads in 8oz mesh bags on the back of each shelf with 1 oust fan.

A bit primitive, but a lot of inexpensive storage.

A buddy suggested I cover up the cup holders with speaker grills and put a playboy centerfold on the front.

I throw a Ozark horse blanket over it to cover it.

The first words out of every ones mouth is "What the H is that?".


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Excellent idea and job Greg! Keeps everything quite organized.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Greg, old fart or not that is still a work of art Bro!!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks great, I done the same thing with my cooler and love it. I just need a bigger cooler lol.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't be talkin down old farts around these parts, or Gary and I will run you down with our wheelchairs!


Nicely done. 22 boxes and plenty of circulation? Perfecto mundo!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work Greg, I like the top shelf :tu


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Don't be talkin down old farts around these parts, or Gary and I will run you down with our wheelchairs!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I love it ound:ound:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

You convinced me, now to find a way to balance LOL no old speaker wire dammit. I need to do the same but also incorporate a couple of 54 quarts and a 150 same as you have from walmart. Flat the take up to much room for my small house. Maybe a cooladoor wall 

Thanks Greg!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Good job Greg! Soon you'll need another cooler with all the buying that you have been doing as of late! LMAO.


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

This is pretty awesome. Nice smokes!


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

That looks sweet.


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks great. Well done!


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, I dig it! That has to easily be the most cost efficient way to store cigars. Nice!


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great.


----------

